# Want a new gaming mouse



## DARK KNIGHT (Jul 28, 2011)

Want a gaming mouse price range would be in btw 1 to 2k. Please suggest a good mouse to me guys.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2011)

If you can spend 2.2K, get *Cooler Master Spawn with Free mouse pad @ 2.2K* in *SMC*.

If you want something cheaper then get *Razer Abyssus Mirror @ 1.7K*.

Far chepaer: then *Logitech MX518* @ 1.2 to 1.4K


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 28, 2011)

Razer Deathadder Black Edition @ Rs 2099 on most online sites.


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 28, 2011)

Take CM Storm Spawn only if you play with the claw grip. The mousepad's useless too. Better get one of other the mice suggested by cilus and ishu.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jul 28, 2011)

thank u guys want to know more


----------



## Tenida (Jul 28, 2011)

*Logitech MX518 @1.2k.*

With 3 years replacement warranty


----------



## d3p (Jul 29, 2011)

Razer Deathadder 3.5G - 2k [Online as well as locally.]


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jul 29, 2011)

Guys can u tell me r these were laser mouse . And what is the difference btw laser & optical mouse . And what is dpi i am confused
about these topics can anybody give me a nice suggestion. And dk 
why ur not in the favor of cm storm spawn i read the review of this mouse i found that this is best for a gamer.


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 29, 2011)

Laser mice are a lot more accurate and therefore better for gaming than optical mice. DPI stands for dots per inch, basically the travel of the mouse pointer per inch the mouse travels(more dpi=faster mousepointer). CM storm spawn is a good mouse if you use the claw grip, otherwise people who hold the whole mouse are likely to find it small. If you play with the claw grip then go for it.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks dk for the useful information about my confused topics
tell me one more thing r these mouse r available wirefree or not .


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 29, 2011)

Benchmarks


Spoiler



*www.esreality.com/files/placeimages/2007/51480-mousescore07.png
More is better.

*wikis.jp/interfacedevice/index.php?plugin=ref&page=MaximumSpeed_en&src=I2.gif
Longer and straighter the line the better.




Lasers can track on more surfaces (opticals fail miserably on glass), but lasers are buggy and have accelaration issues on some pads.

I find opticals to be better.

Continuing on Cybertonic's explanation on DPI, more DPI doesn't necessarily mean faster.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 29, 2011)

Blindly go with MX-518 Its a good budget gaming mouse. If you are a hardcore gamer then choose razor series


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 29, 2011)

Razer DeathAdder @ 1499 on erodov forum. Check it out.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks guys for all this information. i am very applise with ur suggestions especially from dk ,cilius & ishu great going guys .
 if u guys have an other info about my query please inform me . ur new 
forum member
  dark knight   

hi guys,
          i want one favor with u guys can u help me out . i read the reaview of Ur given mouses i don't understand one thing what is ips. please guide me 
guys.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 30, 2011)

Just go with MX518


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 30, 2011)

IPS is Inches per second.
If you move the mouse faster then this speed, it will be unable to track.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jul 30, 2011)

THANKS, ISHU FOR UR INFO NOW I GOT ALL MY QUERY SOLVED .


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 30, 2011)

what about gigabyte m6800? Isnt it good for gaming ?


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 2, 2011)

No more review guys only these 4 mouses will rule the gaming world


----------



## Sarath (Aug 2, 2011)

IMO any gaming mouse is good. Just get one.

Currently using a Razer Imperator which is vastly superior to the death adder (and similar) mice on paper. But in real life I have noticed the settings I use are found in all gaming mice. 

My suggestion MX518 or DeathAdder.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 2, 2011)

Imperator is laser mouse & DeathAdder & MX518 are optical mouse. Laser Mouse Tracks Better On Hard Surface Mats Like Iron Clad, Scarab & Optical Mouse Tracks Better On Cloth Mouse Pads Like Goliathus, QCK+. I Prefer Optical Mouse & Cloth Surface For Gaming. 

Sarath, You Have Choose Wrong Mouse & Mat Combination. Over 3500 DPI Nothing Benefits.

Also, If You Have Digit December 2010 Special Edition Zero1 Awards Book They Have Tasted Lots of Mouse With Various Mousepads You Can Refer That.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 2, 2011)

^^^Damn that sucks 

I have no use for 5800dpi. Its fixed at 2000dpi. I got it more for its looks. I will let the mouse pad be. Cant spend more on the PC. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Mar 13, 2012)

Guys recently i purchase this mouse  E-Blue Cobra 5 D Gaming Mouse (EMS 108) (Black) .After a lot of research on net i choose this one  because its well placed in my budget range plus it got looks also , and one of the reason to choose this one because it is built by the new company so i just want to check this one .

       The product description is given in the below link just check it guys .
            Cobra .


----------



## abhidev (Mar 13, 2012)

cost? warranty?


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Mar 13, 2012)

cost is Rs 849 only & warranty is 1 year.just check the link.
  Buy E-Blue Cobra 5 D Gaming Mouse (EMS 108) (Black) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 13, 2012)

If you have small hands like mine you can try : 
Logitech G300 *www.flipkart.com/logitech-g300-gaming-mouse/p/itmd6aqth5cd9mpq?pid=ACCD6AQS2ZBJMZBB&_l=eMkFvRRNzht07TRKwH82mg--&_r=95LAx2d2bWZRIcasHeg6GA--&ref=510a6640-6fab-48b9-b8e6-6b0aeb324465
or there is also 
Logitech G400
Flipkart.com: Logitech G400 Optical Mouse: Mouse


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Mar 13, 2012)

Rajat i know very well about these Logitech 300 & 400 gaming mouses but for my gear the mouse which i purchased it is a perfect candidate,Because it suits my requirements plus the *big one* it matches my gear color black & blue  .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok . Now Happy Mouse Pointing or Cursoring or whatever . LoL 
BTW , thats a good looking mouse right there


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Mar 13, 2012)

First of all i didn't take this mouse for mouse pointing or cursoring , I take this for gaming only in BTW can u tell me which mouse r u currently using its  *USB* mouse or old backside *ball* mouse which is known to be  very heavy* ps2 *mouse.


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 18, 2012)

take a look at steelseries kinzu. Flipkart.com: Steelseries KINZU Optical Mouse Pro Gaming Black: Mouse


----------



## abhidev (Mar 19, 2012)

harshatiyya said:


> take a look at steelseries kinzu. Flipkart.com: Steelseries KINZU Optical Mouse Pro Gaming Black: Mouse



is it better than razer deathadder?


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 19, 2012)

@abhidev   DAdder has better looks and larger size than kinzu. but the functionality is pretty much identical. and costs LESS compared to DAdder.

P.S. i am using it. its damn goood.  u can check the reviews.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 20, 2012)

I feel the opposite. Kinzu is much more comfy and looks _simpler_. But DA def has the better sensor. Kinzu jitters and has bad acceleration.

Many folks on international forum use the DA sensor inside a Kinzu's body. KinzuAdder.


----------

